# Download Version 10F4



## madaur (Nov 15, 2006)

I just tried to reload 10E8 from the last install of 10F1, which made my R15-500 unstable. I got 10F4. I thought this must have been a mistake and tried the force download again still 10F4. Is this a fix for 10F1 or am I getting a err. I am located in San Diego, Ca.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Just received 10F4 here also. Im sure hoping against hope this update is stable. Man wouldnt that be nice.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, only three versions higher than F1. Wonder if they really got the basic issues resolved - time will tell. I think I'll hold off for awhile, see what shows up here.

Carl


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I forced an update and got it also. I'm in central Texas so I assume it must be open to anyone. We'll see how this one works.  

GH


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

*10F4*

Trick play is still very sluggish compared to 10E8. Exiting from FFX3 with the 'jump back' button still runs past at a minimum of 30 seconds, which makes it unusable to skip commercials with FFX3. FFX3 worked fine for me in past versions.

'Jump back' is still slightly less than 4 seconds. It *NEEDS* to be longer than 4 seconds, especially with the sluggish response. Press the button, wait a second or two for a response, then jump back 4 seconds for a net of -2 or -3 seconds. Nearly worthless.

The response time to pull up the 'My Playlist' is quicker than in 10F1- but still slow.

Back to the drawing board. Get the trick play figured out before pushing 10F4. It's a step back from 10E8 in my opinion.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Halo said:


> *10F4*
> 
> Trick play is still very sluggish compared to 10E8. Exiting from FFX3 with the 'jump back' button still runs past at a minimum of 30 seconds, which makes it unusable to skip commercials with FFX3. FFX3 worked fine for me in past versions.


I was going to ask about the trick play buttons, thanks for posting Halo. If that's the case, I'll wait until its pushed to me. I'm pretty happy with 10E8 right now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I do not have release notes for F4, as I don't know if it was intended to be a consumer update

One thing to note... the *ONLY* way to get 10F4 is via the forced update method. It is not being pushed to commercial users


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

Anything in the plans for the R-15 300?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rgraham541 said:
 

> Anything in the plans for the R-15 300?


When there is a general release for the R-15 500 (which has the largest user base), the R15-300 and the R15-100 will have their corresponding builds.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone who has the new update does the fan run all the time now? I wondering if the 100 had that built into it's build and maybe the put a software fix to have the fan on all the time now.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

I totally agree with Halo's post.In my opinion, if you're relatively happy with 10E8 Do Not force a download for 10F4. It's very sluggish.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Anyone who has the new update does the fan run all the time now? I wondering if the 100 had that built into it's build and maybe the put a software fix to have the fan on all the time now.


My -500 have a current internal temp of 52 and the fan's not running under F4.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> My -500 have a current internal temp of 52 and the fan's not running under F4.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

I got 10F4 and noticed some new logos. The following are new logos that I have noticed:

CW, MyNetworkTV, Reelz, Fox Movie Channel, Logo, Travel Channel, TLC, BabyFirstTV, PBS Kids Sprout, Nicktoons Network, Sleuth, Spike TV, GAC, CMT, Current TV, TCT, all Starz/Encore channels, and Versus.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> I got 10F4 and noticed some new logos. The following are new logos that I have noticed:
> 
> CW, MyNetworkTV, Reelz, Fox Movie Channel, Logo, Travel Channel, TLC, BabyFirstTV, PBS Kids Sprout, Nicktoons Network, Sleuth, Spike TV, GAC, CMT, Current TV, TCT, all Starz/Encore channels, and Versus.


What a great improvement, I can hardly wait for it to arrive


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I forced 10F1 a while ago and glad they pulled it since the trick play buttons were lagging, with Halo's report of them still lagging in 10F4 I will not force this one and hope it doesnt get pushed to us. I dont wany any 'improvements' that are going to slow down anything.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

A couple of observations on 10F4 so far.

Using Mark & Delete in MyPlaylist is MUCH faster. I cleaned out many recordings today and expected it to take the normal 5 minutes or so and it was done when I looked up. Maybe a minute.

Moving SLs around in the Prioritizer is also MUCH faster than F1 was. 1-2 seconds now versus 5 seconds on F1.

However, I have run across a bug that you only run into when you press the wrong remote button. I was changing the Episode Type in an SL. When the list was expanded I pressed the Right Arrow key (which shouldn't be allowed) and the values on the SL screen disappeared and I couldn't do anything other than use the BACK or EXIT button. Checking some more it appears the pressing the Right Arrow in any of those fields in the SL edit screen causes the same problem. Once I made that mistake I could no longer edit SLs. I needed to RESET the unit. So don't try this unless you're prepared to RESET your unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Using Mark & Delete in MyPlaylist is MUCH faster. I cleaned out many recordings today and expected it to take the normal 5 minutes or so and it was done when I looked up. Maybe a minute.


Thank god. I swear the mark and delete had gotten slower since the last or second to last release.


----------



## webber9966 (Nov 13, 2006)

I keep reading alot about people forcing updates, how do you do that? The latest update I got was 10E8 on Oct.26. Also I read somewhere on here that a update changed My Vod to My Playlist , what update was that?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

webber9966 said:


> I keep reading alot about people forcing updates, how do you do that? The latest update I got was 10E8 on Oct.26. Also I read somewhere on here that a update changed My Vod to My Playlist , what update was that?


You reset the box then when you see the first bluse screen push 02468 on your remote and NOTHING else. Just let it sit and you should then see a screen saying it found a new version and is downloading it. The number it shows seems to mean little, you will be able to tell after the box boots up what version you have. I tried a farced update a couple times and no go for me here in FL.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> I tried a farced update a couple times and no go for me here in FL.


Perhaps a farced update is what we all need. :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Perhaps a farced update is what we all need. :lol:


I meant forced


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I meant forced


Sound like either is applicable in this case.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do not have release notes for F4, as I don't know if it was intended to be a consumer update
> 
> One thing to note... the *ONLY* way to get 10F4 is via the forced update method. It is not being pushed to commercial users


How do you accomplish a forced update?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

you reboot the unit when you see the first blue scren push 02468 on your remote and nothing else. You should then shortly see a screen saying it's downloading the new software if you did everything correct. If not just try again. First time I did it took me a few tries.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

My pleasure.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Be advised, you won't get 10F4. It was pulled from the stream a few weeks ago. The current version is 10E8 which will be the same version downloaded using this method.....unless you get lucky.


----------

